# Polaroid Type 20 or Type 20-C Roll Film



## AaronLLockhart

I purchased a 1965 Polaroid Swinger Model 20 Land Camera from a local junk shop here in town for a whopping $2.00 and it still works. I still have some original AG-1 Flashbulbs for the gun and the exposure meter still works, showing the little red "Yes" in the viewfinder when it's exposed properly. I know that Polaroid discontinued Type 20 film in 1970 and discontinued Type 20-C film in 1973.

Does anyone know of a company that makes a cross referable product, or even how to make some of this film on my own? I would love to throw a few shots out on this camera and hang up in my apartment. It's the only camera I have that I don't have active prints from (minus the 500G that I just restored), and it's absolutely killing me.


----------



## BrianV

You might try Ebay or Photorama shows. If you find an old roll, good chance it will work: Believe it or NOT! A couple of years ago, a Flickr member posted that he found a roll of Polaroid film, but was for a Model 95. I gave him the camera -(found at a thrift store for $5), and the 1960s roll of film worked perfectly.


----------



## AaronLLockhart

BrianV said:


> You might try Ebay or Photorama shows. If you find an old roll, good chance it will work: Believe it or NOT! A couple of years ago, a Flickr member posted that he found a roll of Polaroid film, but was for a Model 95. I gave him the camera -(found at a thrift store for $5), and the 1960s roll of film worked perfectly.



Ive seen a couple of listings from the past where people have sold it on ebay. However, the newest one I could find sold in 2008. As for the Photorama shows. None of them are close enough for me to go to.


----------

